# Help identify Browning handgun



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello guys,

Just wondering if you could help me ID this gun we found during a construction project in Amsterdam.

Thanks in advance,

Clem


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Google Browning .380 1910 or 1955 models


Grips look like a 10/71. 

It may be the grips were replaced on a 1910/1955. My guess.


----------



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, I have been searching but although I found a few models that resemble the one in my photo, I haven't found an exact match yet. Especially the plastic on the grip seems to differ from the models you mentioned.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

My google-fu has deserted me, but I'll check my Big Book o'Pistols when I get home. The shape at the bottom of the grip is distinctive, grips and pistol.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Clem said:


> Thanks, I have been searching but although I found a few models that resemble the one in my photo, I haven't found an exact match yet. Especially the plastic on the grip seems to differ from the models you mentioned.


The plastic is what makes me think the grip panels have been replaced. The release and bottom of mag/mag-well incline me to think the pistol is a 1910/55. It also lacks adjustable sights.

If the mag/mag-well had the extension I'd say it was a 10/71. [ Looking at more pictures, the MAG has the finger rest on it. ]
The panels appear to be 10/71 parts and may be interchangeable. The original 1910/55 grips may have been Bakelite and shattered/cracked at some point like old radio knobs.
Another thought is it could be a late/last/model year production run with next model's grips. That does add to the list of possibilities. I'd still go with replacement parts.

It looks like the gun suffered heat damage along with exposure.


----------



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys. Would make sense if some parts were swapped at some point. It doesn't seem like the combination of the parts was in any original model (but I only base that on google searches and the info you provided, I'm far from being an expert on this subject).


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Have you been able to determine if the mag or whole cartridges are still in the pistol?

Not that the thing will ever function, but the rule: *Treat every gun as if it were loaded*, can be a life saver.

Especially if you're a gunsmith.


----------



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

No, no mag or loaded cartridges. Anyway we had to hand over the gun to local police, so no chance of unlucky accidents there.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

It would be neat if you could find out the story behind the pistol. Likely it was a stashed weapon for self defense that eventually got trashed.

My daughter in college looked into forensics and had a tour in Philly of prospective careers. She found a job for me....

The person who does the forensics on weapons - catalogues, cleans, does ballistics, stores... 

Yep. That would be a cool job......

if it were someplace other that Philly. The workload would be crushing.


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

FN/Browning Model 1910. Amsterdam, Netherlands, or city in U.S? Browning sold this pistol in the U.S. as the Model 1955 (.380 only) until the Gun Control Act of 1968, thereafter modified it for legal sale as the 1955/71. In Europe it was more commonly chambered 7.65 Browning (.32 ACP) and was used by police.


----------



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep Amsterdam Netherlands. Then it could have been a policegun? Maybe that is why the grip was modified? Anyway, do you have the official dimensions of this gun? Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Clem (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Janetfdoss, 

I would love to, but we had to hand the gun over to the police. So this picture is all there is.


----------

